# Remapear teclas conectadas al puerto paralelo



## facugonza (Feb 27, 2006)

Hola como estan! Les escribo por una consulta necesito capturar desde unos pulsadores que van conectados al puerto paralelo saber que pulsador se ha presionado para simular como si se hubiese presionado una Tecla de teclado son cinco pulsadores. Seria como el mando Externo para el winamp pero para un software casero buen desde ya gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar saludos!!! Espero explicarme bien !!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 12, 2006)

facugonza dijo:
			
		

> Hola como estan! Les escribo por una consulta necesito capturar desde unos pulsadores que van conectados al puerto paralelo saber que pulsador se ha presionado para simular como si se hubiese presionado una Tecla de teclado son cinco pulsadores. Seria como el mando Externo para el winamp pero para un software casero buen desde ya gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar saludos!!! Espero explicarme bien !!!




Compañero yo lo que he hecho es un control de stepper externo por puerto paralelo, pero también me interesa eso de controlar el winamp p poder manipular las presentaciones de power point con contro remoto.

Parece ser que debe hacerse en VB ya que en C ( que es donde yo lo hice) me parece que no se puede, en linux hay una opción llamala algo así como livewire o broadcast, no recuerdo bien, pero si usted usa linux ha hay varios núcleos y diagramas en internet de como hacerlo.

Saludos y cualquier información me es de gran ayuda y les será agradecida.


----------



## facugonza (Mar 15, 2006)

Estimado colega aca paso la direccion donde explican bien como realizar el mando externo para winamp espero que sea lo que buscas bueno gracias de nuevo y para lo que necesites me contactas.

http://www.ovelha.org/pasteler0/2005/11/17/howto-external-winamp-control/


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 15, 2006)

facugonza dijo:
			
		

> Estimado colega aca paso la direccion donde explican bien como realizar el mando externo para winamp espero que sea lo que buscas bueno gracias de nuevo y para lo que necesites me contactas.
> 
> http://www.ovelha.org/pasteler0/2005/11/17/howto-external-winamp-control/




Ese esta Bueno, pero el compañero lo que ocupa es darles la función que el quiere a cada pulsador para otro software que no es precisamente el winamp, y los del plugin del winamp no creo que quieran soltar el código. Por eso le suguería consultarle a un informaciónrmático.

Saludos y si encuentra la manera y si no es mucha molestia le estaría muy agradecido de que la posteara aquí en el foro ya qu etambién me interesa


----------

